# A day at TR Racing



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

well took my r33 gtr to TR Racing today to get Apexi power fc fitted and mapped........well what can i say...customer service A1......knowledge A1
quality of work A1

Rob and Harry worked their magic on my gtr and it feels soooooo nice to drive now, pulls much better in every gear, to say im happy with their work and prices is an understatement, you have a loyal customer now:thumbsup:

TOP work guys :clap::clap::clap:

I took some pictures while i was there ill try and upload them:lamer:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can you rezize those pics to 800x600 and repost please.

Ta.


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

sorry my bad will try again


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

check out the very sexy Viper, going to have a 9litre v10 supercharged pushing out 900bhp!!!


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Tweenie has some nice cars to work on there!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Another happy customer !!!!! 
I take it you recieved the ecu o.k then mate !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

He's into kebab as well?


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

I was just about to say!!!
Enough about TR and his skills, tell us truffle shufflers about the kebabs!!


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Unfortunately for us, the kebab hut opposite us sells probably the best kebabs i have ever had... Added to the fact they are all served in Nan breda rather than pitta..

Damn i need to diet lol

R.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Got some good shots of my car there mate *** UXB Can't wait to collect it tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## dennis waller (Sep 5, 2005)

yep banzi g got the power fc and its swet thatnks

gtaaaaaarrrr your r34 is very tasty


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Got some good shots of my car there mate *** UXB Can't wait to collect it tomorrow :thumbsup:


Did you spray those TE37 black or have they just not been wash for long time:chuckle:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

WPL said:


> Did you spray those TE37 black or have they just not been wash for long time:chuckle:


Both of the above mate ;-)


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

its all about the kebab hut lads! fuels the owners of the fastest GTR's in Europe  










Ozz :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

Well, i had heard before that Mick was fond of using gas.......just didn`t realise it was kebab related `morning` after gas!!


----------

